#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Mae Wong National Park

## dirtydog

*Mae Wong National Park* 

*Kamphaeng Phet*
*Nakhon Sawan*

*General Information*

Formerly, Mae Wong National Park was the centre of hill tribe for example Hmong, Yao, Muzer and Karen. The park was declared a national park on 14th September 1987 as the 55th park of Thailand. This 894 km2 park is located approximately 350 kilometers northwest of Bangkok in the provinces Nakon Sawan and Kampaeng Phet, West Thailand.




Geography

The park is very rugged and hilly along Tanon Thong Chai mountain range, especially on the north and west. With the highest peak at 1,964 m. above sea level it is one of highest mountain ranges in the west of Thailand. Three main rivers of which the Mae Wong River is the biggest drain the park.




*Climate*

Weather in Mae Wong National Park can be divided into 3 seasons as follows : 
1. Summer : during March - May 
2. Raining : during June - October 
3. Winter : during November - February which is mostly suitable for travelling.

*Flora and Fauna*

The parks main area is covered by mixed deciduous, which has Tectona grandis, Afzelia xylocarpa, Pterocarpus macrocarpus and xylia kerrii as dominant tree. Evergreen forest is found among deep, wild pig, asiatic jackal, squirrels, civets and porcupine amongst others. 

More common mammals are barking Deer, Wild Pig, Asiatic Jackal, Squirrels, Civets and Porcupine amongst others. And more than 450 species of bird that some of which are rare in Thailand.

----------

